
The Magic Email - AccelerIT
https://www.winwithoutpitching.com/magic-email/
======
nasalgoat
This post reminds me of a recent trend on cold-call emails I've been getting,
namely them being framed in an overly casual way that implies a personal
connection that doesn't exist.

Saying things like "I just wanted to see how you're handling X" and then going
into the sales spiel, or "I wanted to circle back around Y" and so on.

I'm assuming this is more effective than the previous methods or they wouldn't
be using it, but I find it even more off-putting.

------
acpmasquerade
This is the way I prefer to communicate sometimes. Hadn't got the exact
subject to start with :)

Precise with some potion of rudeness :) "Subject: Closing The Loop"

